# i7 960 too hot 80c



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

my system was build last year, i7 960 stock speed stock fan, on gigabyte x58, it used to have only 12gb of ram, I just upgraded the ram this year to 24gb with all same 1600 4gb patriot memory. I saw many people use OCCT to stress test the system, so it is my first time running it. i7 can go up to 80 c in 3 mins, I wonder is that because i set the ram speed to 1600? since i7 only support ddr3 800 or 1066, but the gigabyte x58 support up to 1866.

note that mem86+ can pass for 10 times with no errors for memory.

I checked the stock fan and re applied the sliver paste, same result, 80 c in 3 or 4 mins.

now, I just installed a new APSALUS2-90 water cool build by asetek model 545L, my temp is still high for OCCT around 80 c in 5 mins. I wonder what should I do?

cpu volt from 0.8-1.2
memory volt at 1.52

the system can run any game(e.g. BF3, Batman2, etc) at full setting ok, temp never go over 65c. but i need it to work on some heavy load progarm, sometime it will go around 80 c if the work load is very heavy, thus the cpu is 100 load almost all the time.

Thank you very much for any suggestions


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2012)

That's really high for any CPU. What kind of cooler are you using and if you're running on air (which I'm assuming you are considering the temps,) have you removed any dust and crud from the heat sink?


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

*now water cooled*

APSALUS2-90 water cool build by asetek model 545L
http://www.asetek.com/desktop/cpu-coolers/545lc.html

when stress test, still around 80c


----------



## radrok (May 19, 2012)

Intel stock coolers are crappy, I would not be surprised if they gave you one with plastic mounting clips, I am pretty sure it is not applying the correct amount of pressure on the CPU.


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

i rechecked the stock fan, but pushed all in, but same result, now i use a water cool from this
http://www.asetek.com/desktop/cpu-coolers/545lc.html, still high temp for stress test


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2012)

How much thermal paste did you use when you reapplied it? Your only suppose to use an amount equal in size to a pea/one or two grains of rice. Too much thermal paste will cause high temperatures.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 19, 2012)

Wow, that's a huge problem.

This may be a stupid start, but I have to ask the following:
1) Do you have a barrier between the cooler and the CPU?  I've seen people leave the plastic protector (a thin film) in place, and apply thermal paste.  Temperatures soared, and that was the reason.
2) Did you apply thermal paste?  The metal to metal interface is far from ideal, but some newcomers occasionally "clean" the heatsink of thermal paste.  Not everyone understands that it is there for a reason.
3) Are all of the screws tightened properly?  Again, the heatsink needs to make a large contact surface possible.  If you cranked down one screw first, and wedged the heatsink, you'll get very poor cooling.


Assuming that you thought those solutions insulting, I would look at your fan header.  Burnt out heatsink fans, or inactive pumps in the case of water coolers, can prevent heat dissipation.  Try the cooler on a direct power connection from the PSU, and see if that lowers the temperature.  If it does there is a problem with the fan header you were using, and the best way to fix that (barring just using a different header) is an RMA if the board is still under warranty.

My only other suggestion is to check and see that the overclock isn't too high.  The 960s have a 130 watt TDP, which is the maximum Intel usually allows.  This means that they run hot even under the best of circumstances.  If you push the OC up you get significantly more than a 130 watt TDP...


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> How much thermal paste did you use when you reapplied it? Your only suppose to use an amount equal in size to a pea/one or two grains of rice. Too much thermal paste will cause high temperatures.



I've done this by accident before, this can mean the difference between 75*C and 62*C under load on my 3820. Keep in mind when you tighten the heat sink that the layer of thermal compound will be extremely thin. You want *just* enough to make contact with most of the CPU. Also don't spread it yourself or you will end up with air bubbles, if you just put a spot the size of a grain of rice or two like BarbaricSoul said and put the heat sink right on it and let the pressure spread it out itself, you should be good. If it's still really high after, the TIM might not be good. I'm assuming this is all at stock speeds, because if you're overclocking then that is your answer.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I've done this by accident before, this can mean the difference between 75*C and 62*C under load on my 3820. Keep in mind when you tighten the heat sink that the layer of thermal compound will be extremely thin. You want *just* enough to make contact with most of the CPU. Also don't spread it yourself or you will end up with air bubbles, if you just put a spot the size of a grain of rice or two like BarbaricSoul said and put the heat sink right on it and let the pressure spread it out itself, you should be good. If it's still really high after, the TIM might not be good. I'm assuming this is all at stock speeds, because if you're overclocking then that is your answer.



I had a friend use a whole 2.5 gram tube of paste one time.


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

*Thanks*



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Wow, that's a huge problem.
> 
> This may be a stupid start, but I have to ask the following:
> 1) Do you have a barrier between the cooler and the CPU?  I've seen people leave the plastic protector (a thin film) in place, and apply thermal paste.  Temperatures soared, and that was the reason.
> ...




Thanks, 
I checked from 1 to 3, no such problem. however i can not connect the pump and the fan to psu since there is no 4pin standard psu connecter from the fan and pump. I did not oc the 960, it is running at 3.2, 133x24, I wonder does setting ram to 1600 is a oc? rams are standard 1600, but the cpu only support 1066 rams. this high temp problem never happend before when using only 12gb or 6 gb of rams, the old rams was at 1066.

however, i notice the stock fan push more in than the aftermarket watercool, but i tight all the 4 screws, in a cross way. the screws are all in, and cannot go deeper, the only way i can think of is add some plastic ring between the screws to make the watercool push more on the mainboard.


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

*thanks*



Aquinus said:


> I've done this by accident before, this can mean the difference between 75*C and 62*C under load on my 3820. Keep in mind when you tighten the heat sink that the layer of thermal compound will be extremely thin. You want *just* enough to make contact with most of the CPU. Also don't spread it yourself or you will end up with air bubbles, if you just put a spot the size of a grain of rice or two like BarbaricSoul said and put the heat sink right on it and let the pressure spread it out itself, you should be good. If it's still really high after, the TIM might not be good. I'm assuming this is all at stock speeds, because if you're overclocking then that is your answer.



thank you very much, i will rebuild it, and i will only apply little silver compound, not sure how much is enough? 3 little grain of rice? if I apply on cpu, should I also apply on the heatsink/pump head?


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

*how much should be normal?*



lordjohn said:


> thank you very much, i will rebuild it, and i will only apply little silver compound, not sure how much is enough? 3 little grain of rice? if I apply on cpu, should I also apply on the heatsink/pump head?



what temp should i expect? if room is at 26 c, the case has 2(120mm and 80mm speed 2000) fans blow in from the left side, the radiator has 2 fans 92mm speed 2000 to bring the heat out. i7 960 stock speed. 24gb ram at 1600


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 19, 2012)

Ok.  One more question, that I didn't have the foresight to ask before.

You say the RAM is running at 1600MHz, but you say there is no overclock.  How is this possible?


The RAM speed will generally default to the lowest value of either the identifier chip on the RAM or the IMC in the CPU.  As such, the computer should have the RAM running at 1066 MHz.


The only way to get 1600 MHz would be to change the multiplier.  Did you do this?

Additionally, when you went from 12 to 24 GB of RAM did you step from 1.65 to 1.5 volt modules?  An improperly set memory voltage, combined with a substantial frequency bump, could be pushing the IMC hard enough to be heating up substantially.  I would recommend you check that the RAM isn't being overvolted, and set the RAM to 1066 MHz frequency.  If this fixes the temperatures, you've got your culprit.


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

*thanks*



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Ok.  One more question, that I didn't have the foresight to ask before.
> 
> You say the RAM is running at 1600MHz, but you say there is no overclock.  How is this possible?
> 
> ...



thanks, i changed the speed of ram, since i thought ram is a 1600 ram, i will set them back to 1066, the volt is 1.52 all the time


----------



## lordjohn (May 19, 2012)

*one more question*



lordjohn said:


> thanks, i changed the speed of ram, since i thought ram is a 1600 ram, i will set them back to 1066, the volt is 1.52 all the time



so if i set the ram at the ram default speed, but it is higher than the CPU acceptable ram speed, it is consider a overclock for the cpu?


----------



## B0B (May 19, 2012)

Can you run Gigabytes Easytune6
Look at the voltage for qpi/vtt
Under the power on is the default setting (greyed out)
Under target is what its running at in windows
I am running the G1.assassin x58 board when i went from 3 sticks of memory to 6 the qpi voltage when up heaps when i run the memory higher then 1066 the voltage goes up a bit more
Some times bios settings set to auto can set things higher than they need to be
My uncore was out of spec so lowering it to 1.5 times my memory speed dropped my qpi voltage and helped with temps aswell
I think for your cpu the uncore needs to be around 2x for my 980x its only 1.5x
As i said run easytune6 look at the voltages see if any are higher then default
I am going to replace my 6 sticks of ram for 3 sticks to help with voltages and temps on the 980x
Good guide to read if your not to sure about x58 and i7 setups
http://i4memory.com/f55/intel-core-...oltages-uncore-memory-frequency-ratios-23430/


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 19, 2012)

Going to go into some history here, so be forewarned.


Historically, the CPU and Northbridge were separate entities.  This meant that the RAM controller, which was on the Northbridge, could be overclocked without increasing the temperature of the CPU.  

As processors moved forward, specifically with the start of the i series processors for Intel, the CPU integrated the functions of the Northbridge.  As the primary task of the Northbridge was to control the RAM, this component was called the IMC, Integrated Memory Controller, in the CPU.


Today, the streamlining of chipsets (Northbridge, Southbridge, and CPU to CPU and Platform Controller Hub [PCH]) means there is less power lost, and simpler boards.  This drops the price and complexity of boards.  On the other hand, it means you need to overclock a CPU to increase the memory frequency.  It's the same component as previous generations, but integration with the CPU means that overclocking it will heat up the CPU.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2012)

lordjohn said:


> thank you very much, i will rebuild it, and i will only apply little silver compound, not sure how much is enough? 3 little grain of rice? if I apply on cpu, should I also apply on the heatsink/pump head?



I use a dab about the size of a pea. If your unsure about the size of a pea, aim for the size of two grains of rice. Only apply it to your CPU. Don't spread it, let your heatsink/waterblock sqeeze the paste flat as you tighten the heatsink/waterblock.

As for the temperatures you should expect, my I7 860 under a Corsair A50 heatsink gets to around 60'c at just under 3 ghz(stock speed with turbo mode) while running all 8 threads at full load running WCG.


----------



## Xzibit (May 19, 2012)

One of my systems i have a i7 950.  Early this year the stock fan crapped out on me.  Didnt matter if I re-seated it or not. Temps were idle mid 60c to load at High 80c.  So i bought a Antec Kuhler H20 620 for $50 dollars. Room temp is always low 70f and now the 950 idles at 38c games at 48c and load at 58-59c never breaks 60c at 3.2ghz its only Push out.

If your changing the BCLK your overclocking even if your intention is just to get higher memory speeds.


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*thanks*



B0B said:


> Can you run Gigabytes Easytune6
> Look at the voltage for qpi/vtt
> Under the power on is the default setting (greyed out)
> Under target is what its running at in windows
> ...



thanks
i saw the volt of ram at 1.62 when using auto, so i set them back to 1.52. the high temp i am having is at ram volt of 1.52.


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*thanks*



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Going to go into some history here, so be forewarned.
> 
> 
> Historically, the CPU and Northbridge were separate entities.  This meant that the RAM controller, which was on the Northbridge, could be overclocked without increasing the temperature of the CPU.
> ...



thank you very much, now I understand. I was always remembering that ram was controlled by NB, so things have change so much just 2 years.


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*ram at 1066*



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Going to go into some history here, so be forewarned.
> 
> 
> Historically, the CPU and Northbridge were separate entities.  This meant that the RAM controller, which was on the Northbridge, could be overclocked without increasing the temperature of the CPU.
> ...



with ram back to 1066, ram volt at 1.52, cpu core highest temp is 71c after 20mins of OCCT linkpath 22gb ram


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*applied new pasta*



BarbaricSoul said:


> I use a dab about the size of a pea. If your unsure about the size of a pea, aim for the size of two grains of rice. Only apply it to your CPU. Don't spread it, let your heatsink/waterblock sqeeze the paste flat as you tighten the heatsink/waterblock.
> 
> As for the temperatures you should expect, my I7 860 under a Corsair A50 heatsink gets to around 60'c at just under 3 ghz(stock speed with turbo mode) while running all 8 threads at full load running WCG.



applied two small pea of pasta, cpu in occt at 59c for 20mins, but at linkpack at 73c for 20mins. 

i think the silver pasta i use is a bit hard, and the pumphead does not have enough push to spread the pasta.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 20, 2012)

1.52v is still pushing you're luck 

Your DRAM voltage should never be more than 0.5 V above VTT, or it could cause system stability problems. Since the default VTT is 1.1 V, this means that your DRAM voltage shouldn’t be higher than 1.1 + 0.5 = 1.6 V–unless you also increase VTT. So if you’re using memory that has a default voltage of 1.65 V or you’ve overclocked to that amount, you should increase your VTT voltage to at least 1.65 – 0.5 = 1.15 V.
FAILURE todo the above WILL result in a dead chip shortly


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*final solution*



lordjohn said:


> thank you very much, now I understand. I was always remembering that ram was controlled by NB, so things have change so much just 2 years.



I rebuild this machine 4 times, each time with a different amount and apply method of thermal pasta, extra or little pasta would give a different in 2 c for cpu under linkpack of OCCT.

room temp at 27 c

the ram are back to 1066, volt 1.52
idle at 40 c
cpu under linkpack of OCCT still high around 72 c for 20mins
cpu under OCCT max at 63c for 20mins

now I under clock the cpu to 2.93,
idle at 37 c
cpu under linkpack of OCCT max at 62c for 20mins
cpu under OCCT max at 55c for 20mins

this is water cooled with new water cooler, just shipped to me 2 days ago.
is that because 24gb of ram will load the cpu more?


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*which chip will be damaged*



CaptainFailcon said:


> 1.52v is still pushing you're luck
> 
> Your DRAM voltage should never be more than 0.5 V above VTT, or it could cause system stability problems. Since the default VTT is 1.1 V, this means that your DRAM voltage shouldn’t be higher than 1.1 + 0.5 = 1.6 V–unless you also increase VTT. So if you’re using memory that has a default voltage of 1.65 V or you’ve overclocked to that amount, you should increase your VTT voltage to at least 1.65 – 0.5 = 1.15 V.
> FAILURE todo the above WILL result in a dead chip shortly



thanks, my ram is 1600 1.5v, but when i set them in bios, the mainboard change the volt to 1.62, then i set them back to 1.52 after discovering it few days later, i wonder which chip may have trouble if VTT is o.5 less than ram volt


----------



## Aquinus (May 20, 2012)

lordjohn said:


> I rebuild this machine 4 times, each time with a different amount and apply method of thermal pasta, extra or little pasta would give a different in 2 c for cpu under linkpack of OCCT.
> 
> room temp at 27 c
> 
> ...






lordjohn said:


> thanks, my ram is 1600 1.5v, but when i set them in bios, the mainboard change the volt to 1.62, then i set them back to 1.52 after discovering it few days later, i wonder which chip may have trouble if VTT is o.5 less than ram volt



Please use the edit button, double posting is against the rules. 

Instead of dropping the voltage on the dram have you tried increasing the vtt voltage? It does add the the CPU temps, but not nearly as much as adjusting the vcore voltage.


----------



## B0B (May 20, 2012)

The faster you want to run your ram the higher the voltage the ram will need
If i run mine at 1600 voltage will be 1.62
Atm my ram is at 1920 voltage is 1.70
At 1920 my qpi/vtt set to auto will be 1.42 so i set it to 1.32 any lower my system is unstable but at 1.42 my temps under linx will be high 70's 
All cpu's are different some will need more voltz or less than others
Filling all your ram slots will need more volts anyway

Also read the guide i put a link to in my first post will help you to understand the connection to the ram speed and the uncore speed
The faster the uncore runs the more volts the qpi/vtt will need
If your bios has set the uncore speed higher than it needs to be u can lower it allowing for less voltz on the qpi/vtt

Just for a test remove 3 sticks of ram see how your temps go then if still the same you can keep trouble shooting


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*my qpi/vtt is auto*



CaptainFailcon said:


> 1.52v is still pushing you're luck
> 
> Your DRAM voltage should never be more than 0.5 V above VTT, or it could cause system stability problems. Since the default VTT is 1.1 V, this means that your DRAM voltage shouldn’t be higher than 1.1 + 0.5 = 1.6 V–unless you also increase VTT. So if you’re using memory that has a default voltage of 1.65 V or you’ve overclocked to that amount, you should increase your VTT voltage to at least 1.65 – 0.5 = 1.15 V.
> FAILURE todo the above WILL result in a dead chip shortly



i can not know what is my vtt/qpi, since it is auto. normal is 1.175, but it is set to auto, so i assume when i set the ram to 1600, bios auto change the volt of ram from 1.5 to 1.62, so bios should up the vtt as well? 

or maybe because the high volt from ram has damaged my cpu so the cpu is so hot? but no errors or what so ever, no bsod, etc, can pass stress test, just high temp


----------



## B0B (May 20, 2012)

You can use gigabytes easytune 6 to see what the voltages are set to when your pc is turned on
Yes running your ram faster will up the qpi/vtt voltz
I don't think you will have damaged your cpu at this stage

Pls read the guide so you can under stand the ram multiplier to uncore multiplier settings and check that the uncore is set to 2x your ram i feel it may be higher. Lowering it will reduce the qpi/vtt voltage = bit less cpu heat

My ram is rated at 2000 so i have used 1.7v since the day i built my firts x58 system the ud7board now i have added 3 more sticks of ram i cannot get it stable at 2000 so i have to settle with it at 1920

That with the xtra voltage for the qpi/vtt to run the ram at this speed and with 6 sticks plus over clocking my cpu is why i have decided to sell my ram and get 3x4gig sticks of ram
With just 3 sticks at 2000 my temps are down to where i am happy to run my system 24/7 

I have to ask what is it you use your computer for to need so much memory installed


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*easy tune don't have vtt/qpi*



B0B said:


> You can use gigabytes easytune 6 to see what the voltages are set to when your pc is turned on
> Yes running your ram faster will up the qpi/vtt voltz
> I don't think you will have damaged your cpu at this stage
> 
> ...



thanks
i can not find monitor for vtt/qpi in bios or et6 or cpu-z,etc, only bios show vtt normal=1.175, vtt setting=auto, so i don't konw what is the volt of vtt in use.

i need many ram since i am running some machine learning task

just wonder why first gen i7 is so hot even water cooled, i have another second gen i3 with 12 gb of ram stock fan max load from OCCT linkpack max temp is 61c.


----------



## B0B (May 20, 2012)

Open easytune
The tabs along the top look for   tuner   click on it   its the 3rd tab along
On that page click on the advanced tab the 3rd tab along under the word   mode
Then click on   voltage1   tab
There you will see what you are looking for. The greyed out numbers are the default voltz the numbers to the right of the greyed out numbers are what your voltz are running in windows

If you can run your pc with 3 sticks of ram to see if there is any difference in temps or not just for a test


----------



## Aquinus (May 20, 2012)

B0B said:


> My ram is rated at 2000 so i have used 1.7v since the day i built my firts x58 system the ud7board now i have added 3 more sticks of ram i cannot get it stable at 2000 so i have to settle with it at 1920



Intel spec says that the maximum ram voltage that should be used is 1.65v. It is possible you've been damaging your memory controller by running the voltage that high and over time the capability of your IMC has been degrading.


----------



## B0B (May 20, 2012)

I dont think so my system runs fine with 3 sticks and if i let the auto setting in bios run the voltz for the qpi/vtt it sets it to 1.42 and my system is stable but the heat is to much for the cpu and i think the specs for 980x vtt is max of 1.4 so when i lower the voltz the system is unstable but dropping the multi down to ram speed of 1920 all good


----------



## lordjohn (May 20, 2012)

*thanks*



B0B said:


> Open easytune
> The tabs along the top look for   tuner   click on it   its the 3rd tab along
> On that page click on the advanced tab the 3rd tab along under the word   mode
> Then click on   voltage1   tab
> ...



thanks

i found it,
the temp is lower even with 6 sticks if the size of the ram is reduced, like 18gb total,


----------



## B0B (May 20, 2012)

Now you have found it just out of curiosity what voltage is the qpi/vtt set to when in windows with 1600 ram speed


----------



## lordjohn (May 21, 2012)

*thanks*



B0B said:


> Now you have found it just out of curiosity what voltage is the qpi/vtt set to when in windows with 1600 ram speed



1066, auto ram volt=1.54, vtt=1.175
1600, auto ram volt=1.64, vtt=1.435

maybe high vtt cause the cpu to go hot

now, ram at 1066, everything auto
occt cpu 20min 62max from core temp, room temp 23 c, water cooled asetek 545lc, maybe this water cooler is not good enough?
if I run occt linkpack which use 23gb of ram, the max temp is about 10c higher than above.

just checked the intel spec, 900 series max vtt is 1.35, seems like i may damaged the cpu so it is so hot? since i never know the vtt is that high by auto from the bios, it was running like this for about a month, 8 or 10 hours a day. even i lower the ram volt to 1.52, but the vtt from bios auto is 1.435(very high), why bios auto up my ram and vtt volt just because i up the speed of ram? since the ram profile is ram 1.5v, vtt 1.175, 1600. the bios just ignore the ram profile


----------



## B0B (May 21, 2012)

When i read your first post i felt the vtt voltage could have alot to do with your temp prob

If your realy wanting your ram to run faster you will have to do some reading to under stand your x58 system

Things like what voltages you will need to set your self 
A lot of testing after you set them if you get a blue screen or your pc locks up do you need more or less voltz etc

As i said i can set my vtt a lot lower on the voltage than the auto setting sets it at
Atm its at 1.34  but on auto will be set to 1.42 thats a lot of difference

You could start with say 1.36 run a stress test see how it goes. If all good try 1.34 and so on
Say u decide to play with your system here some links for you to read
List of blue screen codes (very handy to kno / have)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140238

Gigabyte x58a owners club the first post has a lot of links to help you
http://www.overclock.net/t/706509/the-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-ud7-ud9-owners-club
The one  (MEMBER'S BIOS SETTINGS TEMPLATES) click on that it will expand down then click on any one to see what voltz other x58 owners are running

Other than that google your ram see what other ppl are running there latency's at as your ram is runing underclocked you might be able to run the latency's lower
You can use cpuz that will show you the latency's for your ram at different speeds

But at the end of the day if you are happy with your system how it is and now you have found the reason for the high temp      Time to relax


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2012)

FYI, 80C full load is normal for an i7 960 on stock cooler, it's just a crap cooler and a hot chip

with WC 80C is def out of the ordinary though

Also it is a well known fact that loading all RAM slots can lower your max OC as it puts more stress on the IMC


----------



## lordjohn (May 21, 2012)

*thanks*



B0B said:


> When i read your first post i felt the vtt voltage could have alot to do with your temp prob
> 
> If your realy wanting your ram to run faster you will have to do some reading to under stand your x58 system
> 
> ...



i think the high temp was casued by high vtt like you said.

now my system setup like this
cpu 3.2, vcore 1.275, vtt 1.175.
ram 24gb, 1066, time 7-7-7-19, volt 1.54.
basicly everything auto.
room temp 27c
prim 95 for 30min top core at 70c
occt cpu for 20min top core at 65c
occt linkpack cpu for 20 min top core at 73c

not sure the temp is still high? since no OC and water cooled with astesk 545lc,


----------



## lordjohn (May 22, 2012)

*not sure asetek 545lc is a good wc?*



n-ster said:


> FYI, 80C full load is normal for an i7 960 on stock cooler, it's just a crap cooler and a hot chip
> 
> with WC 80C is def out of the ordinary though
> 
> Also it is a well known fact that loading all RAM slots can lower your max OC as it puts more stress on the IMC



I am watching the video form asetek, they show that testing i7 980 in a controlled room temp of 20c, the max core of 980 only went up to 64 c after sometime of prime 95.


----------



## micropage7 (May 22, 2012)

lordjohn said:


> I am watching the video form asetek, they show that testing i7 980 in a controlled room temp of 20c, the max core of 980 only went up to 64 c after sometime of prime 95.



temp not only from room temp, the thermal paste, airflow, cooler performance, processor load and OC could affect how high your temp


----------



## B0B (May 22, 2012)

The temps do seem still high check easytune compare all the voltz on voltage1 page
Make sure vcore is set to default setting (sry i dont kno the default vcore for your chip)
Also qpi/vtt u might be able to go down a notch or 2 on that 1
Look at uncore make sure it is only 2x your ram (the bios can set this a bit higher at auto setting) if so the vtt voltage will still be higher than it needs to be
If not sure how to check it run cpuz click on memory tab 4th from left look for NB Frequency
That should be 2x your ram speed

As n-ster said they do run hot

You cannot compare a 960 to a 980

Your wc should be ok for a non oc cpu
Before you go pulling the wc apart remove 3 sticks of ram get your system back to how it was before all this started run the stress tests see how the temps go
If the temps are ok you kno the wc is all good if not reseat the block (use some proven paste mx4 or what ever) if still no good could be a faulty wc setup?
Then put the ram back in retest compair temps with 3 sticks to 6 sticks
Go from there


----------



## lordjohn (May 22, 2012)

*thanks*



B0B said:


> The temps do seem still high check easytune compare all the voltz on voltage1 page
> Make sure vcore is set to default setting (sry i dont kno the default vcore for your chip)
> Also qpi/vtt u might be able to go down a notch or 2 on that 1
> Look at uncore make sure it is only 2x your ram (the bios can set this a bit higher at auto setting) if so the vtt voltage will still be higher than it needs to be
> ...



thanks, the vcore is auto, so at ideal it is 0.95, then full load with turbo boost it went up to 1.275. the vtt, i set them lower and system is still stable, vtt at 1.075. but uncore is auto at 3200mhz much more than 2x ram speed in bios, but in cupz the uncore is only 2100mhz. and et6 qpi link shows 2100mhz. not sure which one is correct bios? et6? i will try remove some memory to see if temp drops, however the case of the cpu is always low, ideal at 32c, load at 55c.


----------



## lordjohn (May 22, 2012)

*i agree*



micropage7 said:


> temp not only from room temp, the thermal paste, airflow, cooler performance, processor load and OC could affect how high your temp



however, there is no post on the web for all-in-one WC on a not OCed i7 960, so i can't find any thing to compare, some posts show all-in-one WC from asetek used on a OCed i7 920@3.4 and the temps are around 79 for max core under load.


----------



## B0B (May 23, 2012)

Load at 55 is ok

Dont let the stress tests temps get you worried to much as i doubt you will put that much load on the cpu under normal conditions but keep an eye on the temps when you are pushing your pc with what ever you use it for just to see how high it actualy gets

So we dont get confused in your bios
qpi link speed: leave it to auto
uncore frequency: set to 2x your ram speed

Why im saying to set it to 2x is to take xtra load of your vtt voltz to get your temps down     thats all
If you have got the temp down by all means you can run uncore frequency a bit higher if you like

Also now it seems the vtt voltz is the problem and you kno that
You can set your ram back to 1600 make sure uncore frequency is at 2x ram = 3200 then play with vtt voltz get it as low as you can with your system stable
This can take some doing as most forums are with ppl just over clocking so there settings won't help much but still worth reading to get a starting point

If you can get the temps down to where you are happy all good if not well back to 1066 it is
But you have some good ram there as the 7-7-7-19 is fast as most memory is 9-9-9-24
I would not set your memory voltz manualy leave it to auto as it will probably need v1.6x for 1600 speed
Use cpuz to see what the profiles are for the latency at 1600 check they match


----------



## lordjohn (May 23, 2012)

*thanks*



B0B said:


> Load at 55 is ok
> 
> Dont let the stress tests temps get you worried to much as i doubt you will put that much load on the cpu under normal conditions but keep an eye on the temps when you are pushing your pc with what ever you use it for just to see how high it actualy gets
> 
> ...



Thanks,
Room temp 24C
I tested with 2x4gb ram, then 3x4gb ram, speed at 1066, but still 69c top core 20mins of prime95 blend test

then i notice asetek WC official site test i7 980 without turbo, their 980 runs at 3.4 not 3.8 at 100% load!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

then i turn off my turbo boost, the auto vcore went down to 1.15 from 1.275. now the temps are cool, prim95 after 20mins top core at 61C.
OCCT using all 24gb of ram for linkpack after 20min top core at 64C.

this temp is ok with me. I don't mind the trubo since it is only 133mhz for my 960.

Thank you very much for you continues guide.


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2012)

or just manually put 1.15 vcore and put turbo back on


----------



## lordjohn (May 24, 2012)

*thanks*



n-ster said:


> or just manually put 1.15 vcore and put turbo back on



Will try that later,
with out turbo, i can overclock the ram, ram can run the speed of 1600, volt 1.54, vtt 1.175. timing 9-11-11-28. temp of top core for prime95 at 65C, room temp 24C.


----------



## B0B (May 24, 2012)

Good to see you got it sorted

I never have turbo on as i allways oc my cpu's

n-ster is on the ball give his idea a go as the bios could be setting the cpu voltz higher than what it needs for turbo


----------



## lordjohn (May 25, 2012)

*Thanks*



B0B said:


> Good to see you got it sorted
> 
> I never have turbo on as i allways oc my cpu's
> 
> n-ster is on the ball give his idea a go as the bios could be setting the cpu voltz higher than what it needs for turbo



Thank you very much for your continues guide, I have learned lots of OCing knowledge from you. I still wondering why gigabyte auto setting in BIOS is always a overshot. for example for ram, the SPD of ram shows in BIOS is 1600, vtt 1.175, volt 1.5. also the CPU vcore, seems like using auto is not always good?? If so, why the programer even made those high auto setting? Seems like intel or amd should be the ones who writes bios not award or phonex.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

what?!?! he keeps saying yea do what n-ster said and you think him but not me? 


I iz jealous


----------



## B0B (May 27, 2012)

LOL

I will thank you n-ster

There you go


----------



## lordjohn (May 28, 2012)

*Thanks*



n-ster said:


> what?!?! he keeps saying yea do what n-ster said and you think him but not me?
> 
> 
> I iz jealous



Thank you too


----------

